# ... Quelli per ridere ...



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0H7BNMWkmQE]http://youtu.be/0H7BNMWkmQE[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (25 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Z6aBiZWRCWk]http://youtu.be/Z6aBiZWRCWk[/video]


----------



## Flavia (25 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;Z6aBiZWRCWk]http://youtu.be/Z6aBiZWRCWk[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
è vietato calpestare l'erba!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (25 Febbraio 2012)

*arnel*

[video=youtube;0DoQ3caberU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DoQ3caberU&feature=results_main  &playnext=1&list=PL752B0CAF83E4D241[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (26 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;5Cc4wCt2QT4]http://youtu.be/5Cc4wCt2QT4[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (26 Febbraio 2012)

[video]http://dai.ly/mRdKs3[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video]http://dai.ly/mRdKs3[/video]



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/zelig/storici/278199/omen.html#tc-s1-c1-o1-p1

e balla e fiumaaaaaaa...


----------



## Flavia (26 Febbraio 2012)

*fedeltà!*

parla Lei!

[video=youtube;7tywqBXiDIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tywqBXiDIE[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (26 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/zelig/storici/278199/omen.html#tc-s1-c1-o1-p1
> 
> e balla e fiumaaaaaaa...



Somatizza....nhè!!!:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Somatizza....nhè!!!:smile:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> parla Lei!
> 
> [video=youtube;7tywqBXiDIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tywqBXiDIE[/video]


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...misti...fica...AHAHAAHAH...
Senti un po'....


----------



## Flavia (26 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...misti...fica...AHAHAAHAH...
> Senti un po'....


sconsi che donna!
conosce pure jonny beep!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> sconsi che donna!
> conosce pure jonny beep!!!!


Ma bellissimo il finale e me lo sono segnato...se non arrivi al cuore...
E ho capito una bellissima cosa!
Grazie Flavia!


----------



## Flavia (26 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma bellissimo il finale e me lo sono segnato...se non arrivi al cuore...
> E ho capito una bellissima cosa!
> Grazie Flavia!


il cuore, il centro di tutto
il cuore ridotto a pezzettini....


----------



## lunaiena (26 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> parla Lei!
> 
> [video=youtube;7tywqBXiDIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tywqBXiDIE[/video]



Io adoro questa donna!!!


----------



## Flavia (26 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io adoro questa donna!!!


anch'io!
ho provato a cercare il video in anna maria barbera interpreta "magnifica" per la prima volta, ma non lo trovo, peccato perchè è stupendo


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2012)

[video]http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/zelig/storici/286474/giuseppe-giacobazzi.html[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Si fa presto a dire...l'ho beccato con un'altra eh....carina.

Miaoooooooo

[video=youtube;gvg3uh4iqy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvg3uh4iqy0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2012)

Le Donne Mentono.

[video=youtube;wHRBEpWcoSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHRBEpWcoSI[/video]


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

cassini aveva buone chance con questo humor scazzato e dissacrante ed era anche un bel tipo sciupafemmine...ma s'è inquartato ignobilmente


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cassini aveva buone chances con questo humor scazzato e dissacrante ed era anche un bel tipo sciupafemmine...ma s'è inquartato ignobilmente



Vero. Ultimamente sembrano due 

Anche questo un bel pezzo.

[video=youtube;FemzHf6JWKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FemzHf6JWKQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero. Ultimamente *sembrano due *
> 
> Anche questo un bel pezzo.
> 
> [video=youtube;FemzHf6JWKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FemzHf6JWKQ&feature=related[/video]


:rotfl:

mi piace.
e che mi dici di sensualità a corte?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8uwxMyBnps&feature=related


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> mi piace.


Madre


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube;ugUTBxFFdRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugUTBxFFdRY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## fightclub (29 Febbraio 2012)

bansky è un genio ​


----------



## lunaiena (3 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube_share;a_-BnNX6uxk]http://youtu.be/a_-BnNX6uxk[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (3 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7QQCPtpLF_4]http://youtu.be/7QQCPtpLF_4[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (3 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> mi piace.
> e che mi dici di sensualità a corte?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8uwxMyBnps&feature=related



Questi mi facevano scompisciare....

[video=youtube_share;666_OCh0FdQ]http://youtu.be/666_OCh0FdQ[/video]


----------



## Flavia (3 Marzo 2012)

*ti stimo fratello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

[video=youtube;kuuJCDF-jtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuuJCDF-jtU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> [video=youtube;kuuJCDF-jtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuuJCDF-jtU&feature=related[/video]


 


hahahahhahhahah
[video=youtube_share;gKVIEeHZcKY]http://youtu.be/gKVIEeHZcKY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;h6B4RUT8XTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6B4RUT8XTs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube_share;8fP8ixZD2P8]http://youtu.be/8fP8ixZD2P8[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;cAe1yiFI1LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAe1yiFI1LE[/video]


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2012)

*vi illuminerà*

[video=youtube;lpYSFPO7pqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpYSFPO7pqw[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube_share;F_EhNmEi6Wg]http://youtu.be/F_EhNmEi6Wg[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (19 Marzo 2012)

DAL DENTISTA
Entrato a chiappe strette dal dentista
subodo un trapanar che'l cuor nefasta
vabbè, sfogliam due tette su rivista

"Don't worry" dico a me con ritmo rasta
ma anche se scancello in cuor paura
nei boxer temo traccia sia rimasta.

M'immergo in paparazziche letture
ma or ecco sua assistente :"Orsù , a chi tocca?"
Son solo e per lo cul mi piglia pure

Tentenno ma tant'è, mia ora scocca
dentalica igienista alfin mi pesca
con l'amo sucabava indentro bocca

Ma or ecco lo dottor che l'ago innesta
"Nel caso senta mal , braccino alzato!"
Nel dubbio son già statua libertesca.

Ma come un guardalinee cornutato
baresica richiesta egli ignora
"Sù, apri ! che ti pero nel palato!"

O santa madr Terèse , calcuttea suora
perchè devo patir 'sta pena immonda
con cui finanzio un SUV per sua signora?"

La guancia sento già dormiente e tonda
ma herr doctor ,come un sposo in prima notte
è in tiro già per farne una seconda.

Vedendomi tremar l'infame sfotte:
"Se fossi tuo papà sarei deluso"
"Se fossi io lo tuo sarei a mignotte"

Cessato il trapanar non cessa abuso
"Le scazza se non faccio la fattura?
e purtroppo la stampante è fuori uso"


O uom, che hai le chiappe uguali a lo tuo muso
ti ringhio il mio livor come Gattuso
e per tutta l'IVA che hai in tua vita eluso
ti possan Fiamme Gialle ardere il buso
e questo spazzadenti monouso
tu possa ritrovarti dentro intruso

Con questo ho espresso tutto e non mi scuso.


M. lastrico


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> DAL DENTISTA
> Entrato a chiappe strette dal dentista
> subodo un trapanar che'l cuor nefasta
> vabbè, sfogliam due tette su rivista
> ...


Mi si rivoltan dentro le budella
leggendo i versi di questo guascone
che pronta e viva certo ha la favella

ma molti anni prìa che sto fellone
calcasse quelle scene popolari
io già pensai di fare guiderdone

d'endecasillabi dai toni ilàri.
Purtroppo vince chi per prim s'appresta,
sul palco sale, con intenti chiari

con gran convincimento e rima in resta.
Lo scorno mi riman del mio ritardo,
pive nel sacco, e fumo nella testa


----------



## Flavia (22 Marzo 2012)

*Sconsi*

[video=youtube;7tywqBXiDIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tywqBXiDIE[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0H7BNMWkmQE]http://youtu.be/0H7BNMWkmQE[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;sppRrbtxVD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sppRrbtxVD0[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (30 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;0H7BNMWkmQE]http://youtu.be/0H7BNMWkmQE[/video]


imitico Giacobazzi..il piu'grande patacca della Romagna...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ZnBODsjf-CU]http://youtu.be/ZnBODsjf-CU[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2012)

Se qualcuno conosce un pò il piemontese HAHAHAH





[video=youtube_share;OP0ndS-ml-s]http://youtu.be/OP0ndS-ml-s[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se qualcuno conosce un pò il piemontese HAHAHAH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;uuEdWZfoyrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuEdWZfoyrs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Leda (21 Aprile 2012)

*Mi fa pensare al Trota...*

[video=youtube_share;750uAoBT6Qg]http://youtu.be/750uAoBT6Qg[/video]

Guzzanti era già avanti 10 anni fa


----------



## Flavia (22 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;750uAoBT6Qg]http://youtu.be/750uAoBT6Qg[/video]
> 
> Guzzanti era già avanti 10 anni fa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mitico Lorenzo!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Aprile 2012)

non saprei dire ... non ho mai sentito il Trota di persona. :mrgreen:


----------



## Markos (26 Aprile 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJjKnofUhl8

Ogni volta che la rivedo rido da solo come un cretino per almeno mezz'ora....:mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (26 Aprile 2012)

[video=youtube;JFfdmsGFgWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwp&v=JFfdmsGFgWk[/video]

:mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Maggio 2012)

[video]http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/zelig/storici/300426/giuseppe-giacobazzi.html[/video]


----------



## geko (9 Maggio 2012)

[video=youtube;4tX_kSBPGzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tX_kSBPGzg[/video]


----------



## geko (9 Maggio 2012)

*Come sono cambiati i Bee Hive...*



Il colpo d'ascella! :rotfl:

[video=youtube;ytUzSZVt39k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytUzSZVt39k[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Il colpo d'ascella! :rotfl:
> 
> [video=youtube;ytUzSZVt39k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytUzSZVt39k[/video]


 
Che colpo basso.....
erano i miei idoli.....


----------



## Markos (13 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video]http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/zelig/storici/300426/giuseppe-giacobazzi.html[/video]


Fantastico!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

*vita da donna...*

[video=youtube;7KZ4XWfGa1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KZ4XWfGa1s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Flavia (23 Maggio 2012)

*GiuliaSofiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

[video=youtube;e_7FviaTRIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_7FviaTRIY[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube_share;XW8t9VAOR8Q]http://youtu.be/XW8t9VAOR8Q[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;gmOTpIVxji8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmOTpIVxji8[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (18 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Mxmtsw0sESY]http://youtu.be/Mxmtsw0sESY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

*Identico a Stermy...*

ahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha

[video=youtube;ZRgL1sLB7zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRgL1sLB7zs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7C0TGeCfef8]http://youtu.be/7C0TGeCfef8[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UNieQhPrkY8]http://youtu.be/UNieQhPrkY8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;7C0TGeCfef8]http://youtu.be/7C0TGeCfef8[/video]


uoto e provo...


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2012)

E' la giornata ideale per riproporre un capolavoro intramontabile e quanto mai attuale 

[video=youtube_share;1wc89Jkq_eU]http://youtu.be/1wc89Jkq_eU[/video]


----------



## Leda (21 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gxrzkkcNCpQ]http://youtu.be/gxrzkkcNCpQ[/video]


... e sei inattaccabile!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;E6sOK97bx2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6sOK97bx2M[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

*?????*

[video=youtube;LO73N0iUn7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO73N0iUn7c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;uCrE4Up-0fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCrE4Up-0fg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;cPZBJxIY6j4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPZBJxIY6j4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;xDWvlvN-1cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDWvlvN-1cg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;uCrE4Up-0fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCrE4Up-0fg&feature=related[/video]



solo dei tedeschi potevano fare un video così idiota


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> solo dei tedeschi potevano fare un video così idiota



ops, sorry Quibbel!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ops, sorry Quibbel!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;ejfRPUZg4tY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejfRPUZg4tY&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;s0O7YKEzOxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0O7YKEzOxI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> [video=youtube;s0O7YKEzOxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0O7YKEzOxI[/video]


[video=youtube;Xui7x_KF7bY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xui7x_KF7bY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2012)

*Totò contro i quattro*

morfina, marjana o cacaina?

[video=youtube;n_jmpYd-uws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_jmpYd-uws[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;7pJLruhhc5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pJLruhhc5M&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> [video=youtube;7pJLruhhc5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pJLruhhc5M&feature=fvwrel[/video]


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Questo sai la dice lunga su come io veda il mondo eh?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7XnJoOc4mac]http://youtu.be/7XnJoOc4mac[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

*MPUC*

[video=youtube;Z9Ly2p1JnaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9Ly2p1JnaY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;-HMJVkJUN40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HMJVkJUN40&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;WOQaK7NHY-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOQaK7NHY-4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;93JiXloIhn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93JiXloIhn4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;QKZITB_r8t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKZITB_r8t0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;gW8gwg6pWoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW8gwg6pWoY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (26 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;-HMJVkJUN40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HMJVkJUN40&feature=plcp[/video]



Sono innamorata:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono innamorata:inlove:


Ma quel cialtrone del mio operatore ha sbagliato il montaggio...manca la scena dove incarno il mio amico Salvo...e lo rimando a lavorare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Ottobre 2012)

ma tu guarda sto fiume in piena che fa...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma tu guarda sto fiume in piena che fa...


E non è finita qui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non è finita qui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e ce lo immagino


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e ce lo immagino


Aspetta lo stesso video senza la censura...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;eDmzV9wtIzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDmzV9wtIzA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;X0aPMfwul7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0aPMfwul7s[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Ottobre 2012)

questi:idea:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> questi:idea:


Certoooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
Dove vuoi che li mettessi quelli per ridere?
Ma sono solo esperimenti in nuce...
Per il documentario...per l'anno prossimo...


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Ottobre 2012)

*cucu ?*

ho la connessione lentissima, si blocca in continuazione forse perchè sta diluviando qui. mi sa che devo aspettare a domani


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Ottobre 2012)

ho fatto appena in tempo ad ascoltare le prime note del pulcino...arghhhhh


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ho fatto appena in tempo ad ascoltare le prime note del pulcino...arghhhhh


Beh ma quando hai tempo questa è la nuova versione della giornata...

[video=youtube;DHiPsHR5Ib8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHiPsHR5Ib8[/video]


----------



## Eliade (3 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;PZTlk1KPGnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZTlk1KPGnc[/video]

Non sapevo dove postarlo....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;ePQO9xFfCfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePQO9xFfCfQ&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;gVd54hIFUOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVd54hIFUOw[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Novembre 2012)

ma bastardo forte eh...:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Novembre 2012)

*luna,sono*



lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube;ePQO9xFfCfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePQO9xFfCfQ&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]






scioccata


----------



## lunaiena (4 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> scioccata


Bonariamente spero ... 


Questa purtroppo e spesso la realtà dei bamboccioni di oggi...


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bonariamente spero ...
> 
> 
> Questa purtroppo e spesso la realtà dei bamboccioni di oggi...




bonariamente certo, sarà pure la realtà dei bamboccioni, ma con madri simili non è che potesse uscirne un prodotto diverso.. o no?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> bonariamente certo, sarà pure la realtà dei bamboccioni, ma con madri simili non è che potesse uscirne un prodotto diverso.. o no?





Si vero...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2012)

Mille mi ha messo sulla strada giusta ... al di là delle risate e dalle lacrime, è anche un interessante studio psicologico sia degli adulti che dei bambini:

[video=youtube;q4a9CKgLprQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4a9CKgLprQ[/video]

[video=youtube;yWXKUPt7a-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWXKUPt7a-U[/video]

[video=youtube;KMmqqKV49cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMmqqKV49cg[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2012)

Altri della serie :rotfl:

[video=youtube;G4qAVY5RSR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4qAVY5RSR8[/video]

[video=youtube;CBDez-uCE84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBDez-uCE84[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2012)

Ora, trovo questi al limite ...

[video=youtube;KPgpRw9tiuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPgpRw9tiuM[/video]

[video=youtube;ZlgAirxONLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlgAirxONLo[/video]

[video=youtube;P1cn8JHYLbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1cn8JHYLbU[/video]

[video=youtube;hMBeQpor0IQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMBeQpor0IQ[/video]

[video=youtube;hLLM0jye1zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLLM0jye1zg[/video]


----------



## ching (6 Novembre 2012)

*Se è già stato postato in precedenza, ve lo ripropongo: è un genio (della scemenza)!*

[video=youtube_share;z1wSNmSgcLM]http://youtu.be/z1wSNmSgcLM[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2012)

ching ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;z1wSNmSgcLM]http://youtu.be/z1wSNmSgcLM[/video]


mi sono arreso al minuto 3.56 ... facciamo a gara chi resiste di più? :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi sono arreso al minuto 3.56 ... facciamo a gara chi resiste di più? :rotfl:


Sono arrivata fino al minuto 4.20...
ma a me più che ridere mi da tenerezza ...

Sarà serio


----------



## ching (6 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono arrivata fino al minuto 4.20...
> ma a me più che ridere mi da tenerezza ...
> Sarà serio


Si', purtroppo (per lui) è serio in questi video.
Ma la frase "La figa noi maschi ce la dobbiamo dovuta sudarcela" vale 100 milioni!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

ching ha detto:


> Si', purtroppo (per lui) è serio in questi video.
> Ma la frase "La figa noi maschi ce la dobbiamo dovuta sudarcela" vale 100 milioni!!!




si , li vale, e non solo quella. 

Non l ho visto tutto, per ora, ma è davvero esilarante.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

arrivate almeno al min 4 30...sto morendo


5,58. stesa.


è Lothar, è lui.


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Novembre 2012)

Ho riso...ma sembra serio da morire.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho riso...ma sembra serio da morire.


Mille, ma è proprio cosi, purtroppo per lui.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> arrivate almeno al min 4 30...sto morendo
> 
> 
> 5,58. stesa.
> ...


No Lothar non parla così...
Ha un accento molto più convinto e deciso...

In certi punti ricorda lui Andrea...
[video=youtube;WyvoBhNOOKs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyvoBhNOOKs[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (6 Novembre 2012)

Oggi mi sento infelice come un testimone di Geova 
di fronte al portone di un palazzo senza citofoni.......:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oggi mi sento infelice come un testimone di Geova
> di fronte al portone di un palazzo senza citofoni.......:mrgreen:


:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :singleeye:




Trovata su fb...mi ha fatto troppo ridere ...


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

ching ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;z1wSNmSgcLM]http://youtu.be/z1wSNmSgcLM[/video]


sono arrivata fino alla fine...ma al minuto 7.02 "le pippe a mano" mi hanno steso! 

abbattetelo :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oggi mi sento infelice come un testimone di Geova
> di fronte al portone di un palazzo senza citofoni.......:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube_share;u8zN2aBARgI]http://youtu.be/u8zN2aBARgI[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube_share;iBnhSNK4kl4]http://youtu.be/iBnhSNK4kl4[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2013)

non so se qualcuno vede il programma 
ma lo chef è proprio cosi cafone:rotfl:





[video=youtube_share;QiktR2vw-HI]http://youtu.be/QiktR2vw-HI[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CrcWT4CBqhw]http://youtu.be/CrcWT4CBqhw[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8Y3v5Tuqhk0]http://youtu.be/8Y3v5Tuqhk0[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Vku0-oQnNxk]http://youtu.be/Vku0-oQnNxk[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (6 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ngEGmNrkkZw]http://youtu.be/ngEGmNrkkZw[/video]


----------

